# Vocation



## Casey (Dec 30, 2008)

What is the best treatment (not necessarily the longest, so if it's a section in a larger work that's cool) on the subject of vocation? Thanks. 

-----Added 12/30/2008 at 09:06:15 EST-----


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 30, 2008)

Here is an older thread that may be of some interest:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/looking-books-calling-vocation-work-15750/


----------



## Casey (Dec 30, 2008)

Now why did that thread not come up when _*I*_ searched for the word "vocation"?


----------



## Gesetveemet (Dec 30, 2008)

CaseyBessette said:


> What is the best treatment (not necessarily the longest, so if it's a section in a larger work that's cool) on the subject of vocation? Thanks.




Paul Helm has a dandy little book. 



> *CALLINGS: THE GOSPEL IN THE WORLD*
> 
> Helm believes that many Christians' lives have been harmed by thinking that the only
> 
> ...




Have a blessed New Year,


----------

